# 2.6.3_rc3-love1 aka "Express Lane"

## steel300

I'm not going to bother putting the notes here. It makes it difficult to read the whole thread. Instead check out everything you need at 

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

----------

## madtomkidd

I'm somewhat new to some of this stuff... how would I go about using these love-sources?

I've been using mm-sources, but yours seem to gets updated more quickly.

What are the steps to give this a try?

Thanks!

----------

## Pink

Woohoo! Another one to try   :Cool: 

@madtomkidd: There is a 'how to love-sources' in the docs, tricks & tips' section.

I don't have the link right now but a search will turn it up. It will give the basics of how to get the ebuild working, etc.

----------

## _Adik_

@ steel300

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=107672217228407&q=p3

could you please add this patch to love-sources?

it fix kernel and makes it stable for nforce2 boards ( like mine... im using 2.6.1-love5 still becouse of stability issues on newer versions... )

more info is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136906&highlight=

----------

## _Nomad_

Here we go again...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## spb

Kernel based stateless mounting?

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> @ steel300
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=107672217228407&q=p3
> 
> could you please add this patch to love-sources?
> ...

 

I'll take a look at the patch. If it meets my standards, then yeah I'll put it in.

----------

## _dook_master_

steel300: are you robert love?

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *thebell wrote:*   

> Kernel based stateless mounting?

 

That's pizza... Steel300 we eat today as well, hurray

----------

## ejohnson

Mirror

http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.3/2.6.3_rc3-love1/

 * _dook_master_ wrote:*   

> steel300: are you robert love?

 

Yes, the famous pr0n star "Senor Roberto Love" ;<)

EDIT: Thanks Steel I'll try it tonight after work that patch for nforce2 boards sounds cool.  I hope it applys cleanly

PS- Senor Roberto also lives in the house of the future which looks distinctively 1970's and drives a flying car with mini bar.Last edited by ejohnson on Mon Feb 16, 2004 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bssteph

I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course.

And steel, is the lack of the cflags option a negatory on inclusion, or did you just forget it?

----------

## spb

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course.

 

It'll be pretty cold by the time it reaches you anyway.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *thebell wrote:*   

>  *bssteph wrote:*   I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course. 
> 
> It'll be pretty cold by the time it reaches you anyway.

 

Cold pizza... mmmm good with cold beer as breakfast

----------

## steel300

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course.
> 
> And steel, is the lack of the cflags option a negatory on inclusion, or did you just forget it?

 

Damn it. I forgot to include it. The last patch I was going to try was the new evms and it blowed up the whole thing. By that time, I just wanted to get it out, so I accidentally overlooked the cflags-selection. I promise on half of the pizza that I am getting that it will be in the next release.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *thebell wrote:*    *bssteph wrote:*   I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course. 
> 
> It'll be pretty cold by the time it reaches you anyway. 
> 
> Cold pizza... mmmm good with cold beer as breakfast

 

The only thing that beats beer for breakfast  is cold pizza and beer. I'm just glad that I qualify as a small nation and don't have to share any. (insert evil laugh)

----------

## steveb

any one got that error as well?:

```
  CC      fs/ext3/super.o

fs/ext3/super.c: In function `ext3_quota_on':

fs/ext3/super.c:2229: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

fs/ext3/super.c:2234: error: initializer element is not constant

fs/ext3/super.c:2234: error: (near initialization for `ext3_fs_type.get_sb')

fs/ext3/super.c:2268: error: initializer element is not constant

fs/ext3/super.c:2268: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

fs/ext3/super.c:2269: error: initializer element is not constant

fs/ext3/super.c:2269: error: syntax error at end of input

make[2]: *** [fs/ext3/super.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/ext3] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

so far, i have it on 2 diffrend systems. using ext3 as module or compiled into the kernel, are breaking my system.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## markfl

now we know why a new love is out so often - you get hungry and need pizza  :Smile: 

----------

## bssteph

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*    *thebell wrote:*    *bssteph wrote:*   I think by this time we have enough pizza coming to us to feed a small nation... not that I'm giving any of mine up, of course. 
> 
> It'll be pretty cold by the time it reaches you anyway. 
> 
> Cold pizza... mmmm good with cold beer as breakfast 
> ...

 

How ingenious...

And thebell, the pizza's coming to Wisconsin... it's gonna be cold either way, trust me.

----------

## dedeaux

Are nick's and the cfq patches in love-sources the only ones that are providing the performance boost?  If there are others, can someone enlighten me.  Thanks.

----------

## malloc

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> @ steel300
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=107672217228407&q=p3
> 
> could you please add this patch to love-sources?
> ...

 

You need to upgrade your board bios to the latest available (1007 for Asus boards) and it will fix the problem of APIC lockups

----------

## steel300

 *markfl wrote:*   

> now we know why a new love is out so often - you get hungry and need pizza 

 

Crap, they're on to me. Lovechild, hide the stash.

----------

## steel300

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> Are nick's and the cfq patches in love-sources the only ones that are providing the performance boost?  If there are others, can someone enlighten me.  Thanks.

 

Right now, Nick's patches provide the biggest speed boost. the cfq I/O scheduler is nice, but it isn't for everyone. I'm always on the look out for new things that will enhance the desktop experience. Right now, the things that I have found are already in mm.

----------

## _Adik_

@malloc

i have newest BIOS installed and the problem is still apperring... ( R6 )

----------

## MG-Cloud

Can I ask about supermount so I can donate a pizza?   :Razz: 

These sources look great - haven't updated since 2.6.1-love5 because I've been insanely busy.  However, something's changed since then (I'm willing to bet its the new cfq, unless I messed up my kernel config) - while my kernel boots, it hangs at the same spot.  It says:

Using cfq io scheduler

... snipped stuff about my cdrom drives ...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177, 0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

Following this, it hangs.

I've tried this with my crazy cflags, then removed them, thinking that was the cause of the issue.  Unfortunately, it was not.  The ide chipset I selected was the VIA one, which has always worked in the past.

----------

## ProtectionFault

Great work...

Compiling a new kernel the 5th time today!

Love sources ROCK!!!

Only one little problem:

If I plug in my ACER USB Stick, my system gets stuck.

Keep on the good work!

thx Steel300

----------

## neenee

it works fine for me steel  :Wink: 

----------

## Regor

Looks like another flawless release for me too. That's two in a row! Yay!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pink

MG-Cloud said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Using cfq io scheduler
> 
> ... snipped stuff about my cdrom drives ...
> ...

 

I have exactly the same problem at exactly the same place - i even copied the .config from 2.6.3_rc2-love2 straight over but no luck.  :Sad: 

I will be tinkering tonight but that is a few hours away yet..let us know if you have any luck in the meantime.

----------

## RobMcM

 *malloc wrote:*   

>  *_Adik_ wrote:*   @ steel300
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=107672217228407&q=p3
> 
> could you please add this patch to love-sources?
> ...

 

unless, of course, you have the first version of the board + BIOS, that doesn't enable the grant stop bit to start with (athcool says its off). My rev1.04 with 1001C BIOS hasn't locked up yet, except for USB crappyness, but even thats not a hard-lock. I've got APIC, IO-APIC, and pre-empt all turned on.

----------

## GentooBox

I really cant see the diffrence between mm-sources and love-sources.

----------

## steel300

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> I really cant see the diffrence between mm-sources and love-sources.

 

Umm, ok. I really don't know how to respond to this. We use a new scheduler and the new cfq I/O scheduler. Resier4 is in love and not in mm. What more do you want?

----------

## _Adik_

 *RobMcM wrote:*   

>  *malloc wrote:*    *_Adik_ wrote:*   @ steel300
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=107672217228407&q=p3
> 
> could you please add this patch to love-sources?
> ...

 

I dont know my revision, I dont want to open my computer to check it( im to lazy  :Razz:  ). But I think that it must be one of the newer ones ( I bought it in december 2003 ). I mailed with this problem to Gigabyte Support, they promise to look at it so I am waiting... By the time, this patch should fix lockups...

----------

## GentooBox

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*   I really cant see the diffrence between mm-sources and love-sources. 
> 
> Umm, ok. I really don't know how to respond to this. We use a new scheduler and the new cfq I/O scheduler. Resier4 is in love and not in mm. What more do you want?

 

okay, i couldent see the new cfg scheduler in your broken-out folder. (tar file)

or is that the v30 patch ?

----------

## steel300

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *GentooBox wrote:*   I really cant see the diffrence between mm-sources and love-sources. 
> 
> Umm, ok. I really don't know how to respond to this. We use a new scheduler and the new cfq I/O scheduler. Resier4 is in love and not in mm. What more do you want? 
> 
> okay, i couldent see the new cfg scheduler in your broken-out folder. (tar file)
> ...

 

That broken out tarball is old. I needed to make it for Valgrind since love-sources broke there software. The v30p1 patch is the new scheduler.

----------

## GentooBox

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*    *steel300 wrote:*    *GentooBox wrote:*   I really cant see the diffrence between mm-sources and love-sources. 
> 
> Umm, ok. I really don't know how to respond to this. We use a new scheduler and the new cfq I/O scheduler. Resier4 is in love and not in mm. What more do you want? 
> 
> okay, i couldent see the new cfg scheduler in your broken-out folder. (tar file)
> ...

 

you should update your broken-out dir then  :Wink: 

it would help other kernelprogrammers.

and it would help me too.

----------

## steel300

I know I should update it, but I'm kind of short on time right now. I promise I'll put a broken out dir with the next release.

----------

## triad

All I have to say is this is a GREAT release!  Thanks steel300 and everybody else for making love-sources what they are today!

Triad

----------

## grzewho

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> MG-Cloud said:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Using cfq io scheduler
> ...

 

same problem on my box. help appreciated

----------

## mcoulman

```
...

using cfq io scheduler

floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
```

...and there she hangs.

----------

## Lews_Therin

Er...is the ebuild supposed to download the vanilla 2.6.2 kernel? Shouldn't it download 2.6.3-rc3?

----------

## steel300

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

> Er...is the ebuild supposed to download the vanilla 2.6.2 kernel? Shouldn't it download 2.6.3-rc3?

 

2.6.3-rc3 is a patch against the 2.6.2 kernel. It's not an actual kernel source.

----------

## Lews_Therin

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Lews_Therin wrote:*   Er...is the ebuild supposed to download the vanilla 2.6.2 kernel? Shouldn't it download 2.6.3-rc3? 
> 
> 2.6.3-rc3 is a patch against the 2.6.2 kernel. It's not an actual kernel source.

 

Oh, doh >.<

----------

## Dinini

 *steveb wrote:*   

> any one got that error as well?:
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/ext3/super.o
> 
> ...

 

The problem is mismatched braces in the super.c (this is bug is in the mm patch) not sure if the proper fix is to remove the opening brace or discover where the ending brace should go.  I suspect the later though the patches submitted to linux-kernel suggest the former.

 *Valdis.Kletnieks (at) vt.edu wrote:*   

> Got a spare open-curly that peeved the gcc parser.  Patch appended.  If there's
> 
> supposed to be a closing curly someplace else, please let me know... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Unfortunately my system hangs at boot (using reiserfs not ext3) so... not a clue if this is effective or not.

----------

## Sgaduuw

awesome, I can attach my iPod again without the kernel getting mad at me  :Smile: 

----------

## bssteph

 *Dinini wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   any one got that error as well?:
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/ext3/super.o
> 
> ...

 

I'm not looking at the code, but removing the { is likely the correct fix. In C, if there are no brackets to encapsulate code after an if statement, the statement following the if (in this case, the printk) is conditional.

One could argue coding style and say that it's better to always use the brackets to remove ambiguity, but meh.

And that's your random C fact for the day.

----------

## steveb

 *Dinini wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   any one got that error as well?:
> 
> ```
>   CC      fs/ext3/super.o
> 
> ...

 thx for the fix  :Wink:  it works even in love-sources-2.6.3_rc3-r2.

cheers

SteveB

----------

